# Time to formally introduce the new guy on the block



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!! He is quite the looker and it sounds like you are going to have a wonderful time working together for the next couple of years. Can't wait to hear how it all goes.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He's so handsome! What's his name?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Don't laugh at his name - Sphiggi!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kayty said:


> Don't laugh at his name - Sphiggi!!


Ummm...I can't laugh at that because I don't know how to pronounce it or what it means... :? LoL


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Can we do a rename? At least a barn name. Sphiggi and Billy sound too close.
in any case, congrats and I am sure he will steal your heart.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow what a stunning horse 
I love his name also


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

His registered name is Resphigi, so it just got shortened to Sphiggi - wouldn't want to have a lisp and try to say it!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok, so in two years Sarah says she'll take him on, do keep that in mind!! 
You have good taste in horses!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Can we do a rename? At least a barn name. Sphiggi and Billy sound too close.
> in any case, congrats and I am sure he will steal your heart.


 I wouldn't know what to call him though! And I feel weird about changing horses names, just one of those quirks I have :lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I think he's fabulous-very well built & quite handsome.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness....some people have all the luck with getting the best looking horses 

He is gorgeous!!! Hope all goes well, and look forward to seeing more and more pics of this guy.....I love his name to be honest, I think its adorable!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

csimkunas6 said:


> Oh my goodness....some people have all the luck with getting the best looking horses
> 
> He is gorgeous!!! Hope all goes well, and look forward to seeing more and more pics of this guy.....I love his name to be honest, I think its adorable!!


Haha not luck, just a butt load of hard work saving money, and jumping on an opportunity as soon as it presents itself!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

He is stunning...absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

A couple of shots my friend got during my first ride on him, shoddy out of practice for 12 months riding and all!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Good lookin boy, congrats!! :smile:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

What a gorgeous color he is!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

He is lovely, Kayty!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm so happy for you!  I bet Billy is going to love his new pal!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Ooh, look at that beautiful boy tracking right up! *jealous*


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i actually like the name sphiggi. i think pronounced sss ph(f sound) and then iggy. its very unique  he is such a good looking boy and looks like he rides pretty well after 12 months out of work.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He's awfully cute Kayty! I like the Sphiggi too, when I read that it reminded me of a fave pair of shoes made by Via Spiga. I'm in love with that browband, I'm thinking that would look really cute on my black mare  

Look forward to hearing how he comes along!


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy! Congrats and have fun with him!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

I can't guarantee that he won't be on his way to Indiana ... 

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Woah stunner stunner! 
Can't wait to see more pics of him!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

ThursdayNext said:


> Ooh, look at that beautiful boy tracking right up! *jealous*


Those riding photo's are his first ride in a month, and before that he only had about 6 weeks full work after being out of work for 12 months. So once he builds up muscle and balance, I like to think that his trot will improve even more  



lilkitty90 said:


> i actually like the name sphiggi. i think pronounced sss ph(f sound) and then iggy. its very unique  he is such a good looking boy and looks like he rides pretty well after 12 months out of work.


Yep, thats exactly how you pronounce it  



MHFoundation Quarters said:


> He's awfully cute Kayty! I like the Sphiggi too, when I read that it reminded me of a fave pair of shoes made by Via Spiga. I'm in love with that browband, I'm thinking that would look really cute on my black mare
> 
> Look forward to hearing how he comes along!


The woman I am buying him from has her own company doing browbands, stocks etc. She's got some really beautiful stuff!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Congrats!! He is gorgeous!! *wipes drool off keyboard*


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Just absolutely gorgeous! I look forward to your updates about him Kayty


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I think he looks gorgeous and you look like a great pair. I love his name who wants an everyday name.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very handsome horse, & you look great on him!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He is adorable & you look great on him.Looking forward to seeing more pics of the two of you.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Did you get some tack w/him or were you riding w/the previous owner/s tack?Do you have a link for the browbands?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

The tack in the photo's is the previous owners tack, but she makes browbands, stocks etc.

Her website is: Browbands Of Distinction | Exquisite Custom Made Browbands

Really lovely lady, her browbands are extremely popular around here, she does a beautiful job!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

He looks amazing  Very cute ! And look at that trot! Wow!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Kayty said:


> The tack in the photo's is the previous owners tack, but she makes browbands, stocks etc.
> 
> Her website is: Browbands Of Distinction | Exquisite Custom Made Browbands
> 
> Really lovely lady, her browbands are extremely popular around here, she does a beautiful job!


yes her browbands are indeed 'exquisite'
was looking at one for myself a while ago


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Quick snap from yesterday's lesson. Kayty needs to hit up the Biggest Loser though, man have I stacked it on! And yes folks, a bit of extra weight when you're riding really does impact on how well you can ride, I am struggling to sit deep in the saddle and let my legs hang, with extra 'padding' under my thighs!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I think you look good! You are not chunky.

You should defiently keep this boy. He is a looker. BEAUTIFUL...too bad you are in Aussie because if you did sell him maybe my mom would be interested in having him,.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow he's a looker for sure :shock:. What a STUNNINGLY handsome boy.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Gidget said:


> I think you look good! You are not chunky.
> 
> You should defiently keep this boy. He is a looker. BEAUTIFUL...too bad you are in Aussie because if you did sell him maybe my mom would be interested in having him,.


I'm not big, but because I have really short legs, any extra weight is really apparent when I get in the saddle. The more bulk is under your leg, the harder it is to allow the leg to hang quietly. I've noticed it in the past when I've put on a bit of weight and lost it again, the difference in my riding. Ah well, will be back to pilates and gym shortly!

Haha well, I've already got a handful of 'buyers' lined up that just love him! Every time my coach sees him, she reminds me that I got the bargain of the century and that he is worth every bit of $15 000 as is, in 12 months time he'll be worth a reasonable amount! Though he naturally wants to be on the forehand and not swing his back, under saddle he is becoming so loose and is able to use his back for longer periods of time. I'm very excited about taking him out to compete now, I'll be entering for just a preliminary in June to see how he goes, and if all goes well the aim is to qualify for the Spring Dressage Champs in October. So I've got a lot of work to do in the mean time!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Special little guy, so much improvement in just a few weeks. Each week he improves hugely from the previous week. Last week I struggled with him blocking in my right hand from not reacting with his right hind. Spent this week working on it, had my lesson today, and reaction to the leg was brilliant and barely any blocking in my hand 
Starting to come back to my seat, still a way to go in canter but so much better in trot, he's so much freer and willing to go forward, just beautiful to ride .I'm a lucky, lucky, lucky girl!


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow what a gorgeous horse @[email protected]


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

May as well add a few to this thread instead of starting a new one - can you tell I'm rather smitten with this horse *goes red*
He may have slightly too short front legs, but he certainly makes up for it in his ability to bend the joints through his hind legs!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice little guy


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You guys look so happy and so beautiful together. I'm ever so thrilled for you, Kayty!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is GORGEOUS! I want him ahhaha!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Sphiggy???? That's a pretty stellar name! LOL... especially cause my mare is named Squiggy  

He's so pretty! I love bays!


----------

